# خطوة بخطوة.... لنتعرف على مواد هندسة الطيران والفضاء



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

[align=center]لنبدأ بالمادة الأولى 

مدخل هندسة الطيران والفضاء Introduction to Aerospace Engineering 
AE220

أول مواد التخصص والأساس الذي تبني عليه إمكانية مواصلتك في التخصص

مادة ممتعة جدا لاسيما وأن مدرسها هو رئيس القسم الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد القرني...

الكتاب المستخدم هو Introduction to Flight

يدرس هذا الكتاب في جامعة ميرلاند في كورسين بينما نحن هنا في كورس واحد...

وقد وجدت تعريف بسيط لها :

Introduction to overview of aerospace engineering, airplane, and the atmosphere. Basic aerodynamics and gas dynamics of incompressible flows, air foils and wings, lift, drag, moments, circulation, boundary layers, and skin friction. Performance of aircraft, level flight, climb, range, endurance, and take-off and landing. Introduction to stability and control; structures and materials; propulsion of flight vehicles; and space flight (astronautics). 

هذا ماعندي الان..

وفي المرفقات أهم المصطلحات المستخدمة[/align]​
الملفات المرفقة




مْىم çلكلمçê.doc (58.5 كيلوبايت, 101 مشاهدات)
منقووووووووووووووووول


----------



## سماهر55555 (21 مارس 2007)

thnx man !!! allah bless you !!! man


----------



## م المصري (21 مارس 2007)

محمد رزقه ,,,,,,,, تسلم ايديك ,,,,,


----------



## tariqsamer (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## dara4 (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

